# English spaeking dentist



## petra (Aug 10, 2008)

Hi, just wanted to ask how hard is it to get an English speaking dentist in Spain. I'm a Dental therapist/hygienist and do not speak Spanish! Yet 
Which means that if I would like to emigrate to Spain and find a job it would have to be in an English speaking dental office to start with. I would like to slowly integrate in the community and than possibly move to an ideal spot.....after I speak "well" Spanish.
So the location is not as important as the need for a large English speaking community but hopefully it wouldn't be too far from the sea.
Any ideas if this is a good plan? Where shall I start exploring?
Many thanks
Petra


----------



## rjnpenang (Feb 20, 2008)

Hi Petra, There are and have been English dentists on the Costa del Sol for the last 20 years. And there is a LARGE English speaking community down here & its near the sea. But jobs!, very hard to find at the moment. I will look in the local newspaper tomorrow. Rob (Costa del Sol)


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

I'm not sure if it's typical - but my dentist is Spanish and speaks excellent English.


----------



## rjnpenang (Feb 20, 2008)

Petra, 
"We require assistant for dental clinic in La Cala de Mijas. Part time. Only native English. Send CV to: [email protected]"

POLICLINICA ALEN
Sur in English, Aug 1st to 7th. Regards Rob


----------



## petra (Aug 10, 2008)

Thank you, Rob.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2008)

For completeness, my dentist here in Sevilla is French, she has multi lingual clientele and speaks French, Spanish and English herself. We have a new influx of English, French and German extranjeros in Sevillla with the new Airbus final assembly plant now up and running at Sevilla airport.


----------



## Emmie (Aug 14, 2008)

Hi El Capitan,

Could you please tell me the name of your dentist in Sevilla and the address please as my spanish is not so good yet and I am moving to Sevilla next month. 
Thanks


----------



## Clinica Plaza Prosperidad (Oct 28, 2008)

*Need Native English Speakin Dental Asisstant or receptionist*

Hi we are in Madrid Spain and we need a dental english speaking asistant part-time Please send curriculm with a photo if interested to. [email protected]


----------



## anniegirl (May 28, 2009)

Hi,
New to the site, found your info for a English speaking Dentist in Sevilla, could you send the details as I need to see one asap.
Many thanks


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

anniegirl said:


> Hi,
> New to the site, found your info for a English speaking Dentist in Sevilla, could you send the details as I need to see one asap.
> Many thanks



You may find googling "English speaking dentist in Sevilla" will help in the short term. Hope you get sorted 


Jo xxx


----------



## Clinica Plaza Prosperidad (Oct 28, 2008)

anniegirl said:


> Hi,
> New to the site, found your info for a English speaking Dentist in Sevilla, could you send the details as I need to see one asap.
> Many thanks


Try entering in RevaHealth and go to Spain then Seville. They will list you diferent english speaking dental clinics in seville.
Good luck¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------

